# Order Placed



## Allan (11/4/14)

My 1st Order for Vape Mountain menthol ice placed and paid now I watch the door for the postman

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spiri (11/4/14)

Vapour Mountain juices are top notch, you wont be disappointed. Once you have had a taste of VM's heavenly nectar you will be ordering more before you have even finished your first tank.


----------



## Dr Evil (12/4/14)

I highly recommend the VM4, i love it!!!

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

Managed to close down the favourites so far. VM4, berry blaze, cotton candy and some menthol ice on the side. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (12/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Managed to close down the favourites so far. VM4, berry blaze, cotton candy and some menthol ice on the side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


@crack2483 how's the cotton candy? is it very sweet or just a mild taste? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

This is going to make no sense: it has a sweet flavour but it's not sweet. It's a soft sweet but the flavour is still full. 
This coming from a guy that can't smoke hub because the flavours are too sweet. 

Edit: just realised I'm NEVER going to be able to review juices lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (12/4/14)

Vm juices are the ish!

I'm burning through my 30mls like they are 3mls lol


----------



## Dr Evil (12/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> This is going to make no sense: it has a sweet flavour but it's not sweet. It's a soft sweet but the flavour is still full.
> This coming from a guy that can't smoke hub because the flavours are too sweet.
> 
> Edit: just realised I'm NEVER going to be able to review juices lol.
> ...



Makes perfect sense @crack2483 it's sweet with full flavour but it's not nauseatingly sweet, is that what you meant? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> This is going to make no sense: it has a sweet flavour but it's not sweet. It's a soft sweet but the flavour is still full.
> This coming from a guy that can't smoke hub because the flavours are too sweet.
> 
> Edit: just realised I'm NEVER going to be able to review juices lol.
> ...


So in other words its got a sweet flavour but it is not like vaping a spoon full of sugar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Makes perfect sense @crack2483 it's sweet with full flavour but it's not nauseatingly sweet, is that what you meant?
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



I put it to you that is correct. 


Edit again. Realised I'm hijacking this thread sorry.
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

Need to try smurfette next. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> This is going to make no sense: it has a sweet flavour but it's not sweet. It's a soft sweet but the flavour is still full.
> This coming from a guy that can't smoke hub because the flavours are too sweet.
> 
> Edit: just realised I'm NEVER going to be able to review juices lol.
> ...


For vapers that made perfect sense as you can see from the responses. Hope for you as a reviewer yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

Matthee said:


> For vapers that made perfect sense as you can see from the responses. Hope for you as a reviewer yet.



Awesome 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allan (15/4/14)

Postman has come and gone and my first tank is gone.

Loving it so far 

Thanks for the good advice from all fellow vapers.

This will save me a fortune in wasting my cash on trying new juices!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

glad you enjoy it @Allan !!!


----------



## Allan (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> glad you enjoy it @Allan !!!



Thanks Riaz, Not to strong on the Twisp, will flash up the MPT3 a little later.


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

Allan said:


> Thanks Riaz, Not to strong on the Twisp, will flash up the MPT3 a little later.


be sure to clean out the tank with hot water and dry burn the coil before using the new juice.


----------



## Allan (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> be sure to clean out the tank with hot water and dry burn the coil before using the new juice.



Thanks, roughly how long does it take to dry burn?


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

Allan said:


> Thanks, roughly how long does it take to dry burn?



10-20 seconds 

what you do is, empty the tank, take it apart. run hot water through the tank then lay it in hot water for about 10-15 minutes. while thats being soaked, take the base (with the coil still attached) and attach it to your battery

now fire up the battery, but only for about 2-3 seconds at a time

once you hear the crackling, release the button- repeat this about 6 times (press for 3 seconds, release, press for 3 seconds, release). this will clear your coil and silica of all the gunk that was on it, leaving you with a nice clean coil.

now you dry everything off, and fill up with that juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------

